# Started a meet up group in my area!



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

I recently, ok last night, started a meet up group for divorce/separation meet up group. Its not gonna be about bringing your problems to the meetings, but how to take life by the horns, and learning to move on in a positive way.

I know we are all in different steps of our grief, but im finding just getting out of the house to make new friends, and have something to do is a big first step. I'm gonna also promote the TAM website, as a great tool of just that, and advice to boot.

Hope if your in a like situation, google meet up groups in your area, and get your life restarted in the right way. Take control of yourself first, the rest will start to come naturally again.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was just looking for a meet up group a couple of days ago! I didn't find any near me in LA. There's a bunch, but I don't want to have to sit in traffic for it.


----------

